# Boat Work



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone doing bite work from a boat, larger than a blow up raft? Introduction to the engine noise and chopping motion during a bite suit scenario...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Have done it from a dock onto a boat, on a boat and from a helicopter. Most dogs dont really care. The ones that were a little tenative usually were fine after the decoy appeared. I think having the bite relieves the stress and makes it easier on them. Although not PPD but should be the same for any "good" dog.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

No bite work but the Coast Guard does do Vessel Inspections with Canines on vessels from 25 feet to tankers exceeding 700 feet.


----------

